# 3D Nutzen mit ATI 7950 und Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ



## BloodyAngel (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

zuerst einmal... ich hab so gar keine Ahnung vom Thema 3D und brauch da mal ein bissle Aufklärung von euch schlauen Köpfen...

Ich besitze den Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ und eine AMD/ATI 7950....

ich hab mal ein wenig mich versucht zu belesen... aber die Informationen zu HD3D von AMD/ATI empfinde ich als recht spärlich .... deshalb hab ich da ein paar Fragezeichen...

Welche 3D Brille muss ich mir denn grundlegend kaufen? Muss das zwingend eine von den Shutterbrillen sein? Oder gehen da auch andere? 
Ich hatte da jetzt spontan ne preiswerte Samsung SSG-4100GB - 3D Actice Shutter Brille im Blick. Kann ich diese problemlos mit dem Samsung Monitor und der Grafikkarte nutzen?
Empfehlt ihr ggfs. ne ganz andere Brille?! 
Wie ich nun gesehen habe brauch ich dann auch noch Middleware da AMD/ATI scheinbar immernoch keine eigene Softwarelösung anzubieten scheint die so komfortabel wäre wie es wohl NVidias 3d Vision zu sein scheint?! Gibt es da nur die Lösungen von TriDef und iZ3D?! Soweit ich mitbekommen habe wird iZ3D gar nicht mehr weitereinwickelt?!

Was muss ich ggfs. noch beachten was ich vielleicht nun gar nicht auf dem gedanklichen Schirm haben mag?!

Lieben Gruss und Danke für Eure Infos schonmal!


----------



## MasterSax (14. Januar 2013)

kauf dir ne gtx karte da ist 3D ganz easy kaufst dir die Haus eigenen Brille ,Software wird Regelmäßig geupdatet kannst fast alle Spiele in 3D zocken.

deine FPS kannst du durch 2 teilen wenn du 3D zockst  

du brauchst DVI an dein TFT und der tft muss auf 120Hz eingestellt sein.

AMD/ATI welche Brille kann ich dir nicht sagen und was für Software du brauchst


----------



## BloodyAngel (14. Januar 2013)

naja der Umstieg auf NV ist nun erstmal ausgeschlossen genau darum frag ich ja nach  

Irgend jemand hat doch sicher auch mal mit seiner ATI ein 3D Setup gebastelt und kann mir da hoffentlich etwas helfen....

das NV mit Ihrem 3D Vision System wesentlich komfortabler den Einsatz von 3D anbieten ist wohl so aber nun erstmal auch kein NV Kaufgrund da die AMD Karte ja noch genug Dampf hat ^^


----------

